# Air & Steam Tables



## M.E. Nebraska

I currently have the following tables for air and steam properties:

1. Themro book "Mora and Shapiro"

2. MERM Reference Manual

3. Conosolidated Gas Dynamic Tables (Isentropic, Fann, Rayleigh, and Normal Shock Waves).

I have noticed on numerous posts of recommendations of good air and steam tables. Are these sufficient or what reference material would you recommend? I would hate to study for 300 hours and not pass becuase I don't have the correct reference material.


----------



## Sschell

I'm not familiar with items 1 and 3 on your list, so I cannot directly answer your question.

I had the keenan and keyes steam tables and the keenan and kaye gas tables... both so old I was worried about pages falling out during the test and getting kicked out for loose paper (or having them turn to dust). I never opened either of them during the test (I did MD PM), but they were helpful during the practice tests!

I think the main benefit for having the long versions of the tables (as opposed to those in MERM) is to keep you from having to interpolate, thus saving time.


----------



## Capt Worley PE

I used the MERM and had no problem. Keep in mind I went Machine Design depth.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska

Captain Worley said:


> I used the MERM and had no problem. Keep in mind I went Machine Design depth.


Thanks for the help. I am taking the the Thermo/Fluids Depth. Does anyone have knowledge if addtional tables are required?


----------



## jroyce

I don't think its necessarily the tables that you have but rather how familiar you are with them. As long as you have the refrigerants and the standard table you will be if you know what you are looing for and where you need to look. I had the tables in a separate binder so that I didn't have to flip around in the books looking for a number. Just my two cents though.


----------



## Texas Aggie &#39;02

I would go for some gas tables to be efficient with your time. I did the Thermo depth and I didn't like the format of the MERM or my thermo book for properties of air. I had a separate book containing only properties of steam as well.

Texas Aggie '02


----------



## annie

If you are taking the thermal &amp; fluids depth these books will save you a lot of time.

1.	Engineering Unit Conversions, Michael R. Lindeburg

2.	Steam Tables: Thermodynamic Properties of Water Including Vapor, Liquid &amp; Solid Phases (Keenan &amp; Keyes)

3.	Gas Tables: Thermodynamic Properties of Air Products of Combustion and Component Gases Compressible Flow Functions (Keenan &amp; Keyes)

Hope this helps.


----------



## M.E. Nebraska

annie said:


> If you are taking the thermal &amp; fluids depth these books will save you a lot of time.
> 1.	Engineering Unit Conversions, Michael R. Lindeburg
> 
> 2.	Steam Tables: Thermodynamic Properties of Water Including Vapor, Liquid &amp; Solid Phases (Keenan &amp; Keyes)
> 
> 3.	Gas Tables: Thermodynamic Properties of Air Products of Combustion and Component Gases Compressible Flow Functions (Keenan &amp; Keyes)
> 
> Hope this helps.


Annie

I was able to find the Engineering Unit Conversions and Gas Tables (English Units), but the Steam Tables have been difficult to find in English Units. Have you had any experience with following:

1. ASME International Steam Tables for Industrial Use ($60) 292 pages

2. ASME Steam Tables: Compact Edition. ($15) 32 pages

Both have tables in U.S. and S.I. units. I would like to get the cheaper one, but my concern would be that the compact edition would contain the information I already have. What are your thoughts?


----------



## annie

Well, I did not use the ASME tables but I think the compact edition should be enough.

Also do not worry about SI units. The whole test was in US units.



M.E. Nebraska said:


> Annie
> I was able to find the Engineering Unit Conversions and Gas Tables (English Units), but the Steam Tables have been difficult to find in English Units. Have you had any experience with following:
> 
> 1. ASME International Steam Tables for Industrial Use ($60) 292 pages
> 
> 2. ASME Steam Tables: Compact Edition. ($15) 32 pages
> 
> Both have tables in U.S. and S.I. units. I would like to get the cheaper one, but my concern would be that the compact edition would contain the information I already have. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ralph

M.E. Nebraska said:


> Annie
> I was able to find the Engineering Unit Conversions and Gas Tables (English Units), but the Steam Tables have been difficult to find in English Units. Have you had any experience with following:
> 
> 1. ASME International Steam Tables for Industrial Use ($60) 292 pages
> 
> 2. ASME Steam Tables: Compact Edition. ($15) 32 pages
> 
> Both have tables in U.S. and S.I. units. I would like to get the cheaper one, but my concern would be that the compact edition would contain the information I already have. What are your thoughts?



I checked out the ASME Steam Tables for Industrial Use at the UNL Engineering Library and found them to have too much information and potentially confusing for an exam situation, and you are right the compact edition is basically what you would find in a Thermo text. I was able to find copies of the Gas Tables and Steam Tables on Ebay in good condition for a reasonable price.

John


----------



## MEPE2B

I got a copy of the Keenan and Keyes steam tables, published in 1955, from ebay. I love how it saves time in not having to interpolate, as opposed to using the less-extensive tables in the back of the MERM. However, I have noticed some discrepency in the numbers pubished in Keenan &amp; Keyes versus the more modern MERM tables. So far, it has not been significant enough to make me choose an incorrect answer in the practice problems, and I'm guessing that the same would be true for the actual exam. Is this a good assumption?


----------



## Sschell

MEPE2B said:


> Is this a good assumption?


short answer--yes.


----------



## ufcfan

I used the MERM and the Moran and Shapiro and had no problem. In addition to that you will like to get the Cameron Hydraulic Data Book or Crane Technical Paper. Any of these two will help you a lot in the Fluids section.


----------



## Sschell

ufcfan said:


> In addition to that you will like to get the Cameron Hydraulic Data Book or Crane Technical Paper. Any of these two will help you a lot in the Fluids section.


good call.

That Crane tech. pap. is great. I use that @ work all the time. high useful information/equation density in that thing


----------



## MEPE2B

I have both the Crane book and the Cameron book on my shelf at work. I have occasionally referred to the Cameron book, especially when specifying a pump - it's a very handy book. The Crane book I have used less frequently, usually for looking up an obscure valve parameter (I have never learned how to make use of those diagrams or nomographs - whatever they're called). Do either of these books have information necessary for the exam which would be unavailable in the MERM? Did any of you actually use either book during the exam, and if so, how? Thanks


----------



## Sschell

I don't remember for sure (I think that I did not use it during the test) but if I did, it was for the flow through orifice equation... which is definately in MERM, Crane just has fewer pages to fish through to find it. may have saved mo 10 to 20 seconds total (if in fact Idid use it)


----------



## Sammy

Steam tables in SI units ideal for use in examinations are available at http://www.lulu.com/content/278487


----------



## andreyshka

I want to take HVAC in afternoon. Do i need books for steam and gas tables?


----------



## ongreystreet

andreyshka said:


> I want to take HVAC in afternoon. Do i need books for steam and gas tables?


I took Heat Transfer and Fluids (pretty similar to HVAC/R) and I used the ASME compact steam tables, it's small and cheap, it has basically the same info as the MERM but with more datapoints (less interpolation req'd) and you don't have to flip thru big book much.


----------

